# SIPS Update, Planned Enhancements



## Big Bob (May 13, 2006)

Since the 'bypass' function topic has just come up, I edited the initial post a little and I thought maybe I had better bump this up.


----------



## cyril (May 19, 2006)

Hi Bob

As you have demand I will recopy there my post from NI's forum.



> What will be very nice is to be able to link the on/off of your scripts to Keyswitches.
> 
> i.e. In a program you have a Staccato Key-switch this enables automatically the use of UTKT, when you switch to Legato program you disable UTKT and enable SIPS
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Bob (May 20, 2006)

> As you have demand I will recopy there my post from NI's forum.



Oh my goodness Cyril, it was just a 'suggestion', not a 'demand' :wink: . Glad to see you over here though because I think you will find it enjoyable and informative.



> It's a beautiful day since I have discovered your scripts !


And how nice of you to say that, I think you just made my day  .

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## cyril (May 21, 2006)

Do you know the group "Its a beautiful Day" 
This was the kind of music I was listening when I was in my teenage 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Best

Cyril


----------

